# Fresh Ricotta



## tropics (Mar 3, 2015)

Fresh Ricotta



       Tools 

 Measuring Spoons,Wooden spoon, slotted spoon,sieve with cheese cloth ( or a 

 clean hankerchief) Bowl for it to sit on.Candy Thermometer,instant read or 

digital probe.

      Directions

 Pour Milk,Cream,salt into a non reactive pot,SS or enambled.Heat on meddium 

low,stirring every few minutes.Til it reaches 185*F add the Vinegar stir 

gently for a minute.Let it rest 10 minutes or longer.Spoon curds into cheese 

cloth to drain.Sqeeze out as much water as you can tye the cloth off and 

hang in a measuring cup to drain more.



Cheese Cloth ready



Milk being heated



Polder set to 182*F that is to get my attention.



Medium low on the heat.



Removed from heat at 185*F Vinegar added letting it rest 10 minutes

You can see the curds forming



Skimming the curds out 



Nice and slow drained for a while



Tied and squeezed drying out more in fridge.



Will update as to the amount I recovered tomorrow.

Thanks for looking


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks great. Will you smoke it?

Wouldn't this actually be mozzarella rather than ricotta (which is made from the whey left after making mozzarella)?


----------



## disco (Mar 3, 2015)

What a great project. I am looking forward to the finished product.








Disco


----------



## tropics (Mar 3, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Looks great. Will you smoke it?
> 
> Wouldn't this actually be mozzarella rather than ricotta (which is made from the whey left after making mozzarella)?


Mozzarella is made using rennet to form a tighter curd, this will not get that thick.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 3, 2015)

tropics said:


> Mozzarella is made using rennet to form a tighter curd, this will not get that thick.


Got it. Great stuff.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice, Can't wait to see the results, 

DS


----------



## tropics (Mar 4, 2015)

Finished draining nice thick Ricotta 

Unwrapped 



Weighed it not a bad amount for 1 quart. milk





This will be a special treat.

Now I want to make my own Lasagna, I make my own pasta but I think this and the fresh Mozzarella.

Another shout out Thanks Gary

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/169481/mozzarella-thursday


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 6, 2015)

That looks great Richie, nice thread !  Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (Mar 6, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks great Richie, nice thread !


This was interesting to do I knew I wanted it for the cannoli .

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## dave17a (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesome. Get mother- in-law to doWith me. She would luv it. One girl that can't sit still unfortunally. Cooks dishes way to early for holidays.


----------



## gary s (May 11, 2015)

Nice   I like it    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I've done Mozzarella  I'll have to try Ricotta

Gary


----------



## tropics (May 12, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice   I like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary you will be amazed with how it taste. Thanks for the point


----------



## sota d (May 12, 2015)

Very nice. I've seen mozz made, but never ricotta. Thanks for sharing the process and pics!


----------



## zzrguy (Jun 8, 2015)

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 8, 2015)

Looks good! I make a similar recipe with 1 Quart Buttermilk per Gallon of Milk.

@ Atomicsmoke...Traditionally Ricotta is made from the Whey, " recooked ", that is collected after making Mozzarella or other rennet curdled cheese. Acid curdled cheese, like this recipe, made from Milk, etc. is typically called Farmers Cheese. Since Whey is not something we can easily buy in the grocery store, most folks and even some commercial manufacturers, use Milk and call it Ricotta since it is easily recognized as such...JJ


----------

